# Which Camera Should I Buy ?



## jcr918 (Mar 6, 2012)

I currently have the Canon t3i and the 24-70 2.8 L lens along with the 70-200 2.8 II L lens 

My t3i has been my first camera and has done ok but the focusing system to me sucks and it has no weather sealing. I am now looking to get my first pro camera. 

I have the money for the Canon 5D mark III but I am not sure if this is the best option for me. I do a bit of everything Studio work,event's , & soon some storm chasing weather sealing will be a must. 

I want something that will do everything I need. If I have the Money for the 5D mark III should I go for it ?


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 6, 2012)

Look at my name... and guess what I will suggest.


----------



## ejenner (Mar 6, 2012)

If you want true weather sealing, a 1D series is required. It is likely that the 5DII is not as well sealed as the 7D.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 7, 2012)

ejenner said:


> If you want true weather sealing, a 1D series is required. It is likely that the 5DII is not as well sealed as the 7D.



The 5Diii is.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stay tune....I'll let you know which camera to buy once my 5D III arrived


----------



## ejenner (Mar 7, 2012)

5dmk.iii said:


> ejenner said:
> 
> 
> > If you want true weather sealing, a 1D series is required. It is likely that the 5DII is not as well sealed as the 7D.
> ...



Of course I meant MkIII. Maybe you'll have to wait for someone to test it? Maybe the OP should buy one at let us know how it does? If it's OK in a tornado, it will be good for almost anything.


----------



## mjp (Mar 8, 2012)

I've used both my 7D and 5DII in a variety of weather from -45C winters to +40C summers. I've had them out in rain, humidity, snow, boiling sun and nothing has gone wrong (yet!). Perhaps I'm just lucky; but I think these cameras (7D/5DII) are more rugged than many think. I'm sure the 5DIII will be fine. A 1D series camera would also be very well sealed.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Mar 8, 2012)

If you really need low-light performance, and can afford the difference, wait and get the new 5D. If you don't have the $$ you could always pick up the 7D. I honestly love the 7D autofocus. I upgraded from the 50D and I couldn't be happier. Noise-wise it's not a huge improvement, but FPS and autofocus blows it out of the water. I have also had it out in rain and other non-ideal conditions and it's still going strong. To reiterate, if you have the money and need low light, get the 5Diii. Short on money but want to upgrade? Grab a 7D.


----------



## jcr918 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I have the cash for the 5D Mark III and I pre ordered day one just in case so I think I am going to stick with it. I think it will be a big upgrade from the Canon t3i


----------



## nicku (Mar 8, 2012)

jcr918 said:


> I have the money for the Canon 5D mark III but I am not sure if this is the best option for me. * I do a bit of everything Studio work,event's , & soon some storm chasing weather sealing will be a must*.



If you are using the camera for stock photos... than grab the 5D3. If you are using the photos for prints no more than A3 paper format , grab a 7D and a extra good quality lens ( like 16-35mm f/2.8 L)


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 8, 2012)

jcr918 said:


> I currently have the Canon t3i and the 24-70 2.8 L lens along with the 70-200 2.8 II L lens
> 
> My t3i has been my first camera and has done ok but the focusing system to me sucks and it has no weather sealing. I am now looking to get my first pro camera.
> 
> ...



1D4 for the weather sealing - it is about the same price as the 5DIII


----------



## or8it (Mar 8, 2012)

If I had the money for a 5D MKIII I'd buy one, the difference being that I'd be upgrading from a 7D and not a T3i. It will definitely be a big upgrade from what you're used to. I upgraded from the 400D (XTi) to the 7D and it was a significant learning curve. 

Good luck with your new camera.


----------



## munsoned (Mar 8, 2012)

I am in a similar situation, i shoot about the same stuff as you and i absolutely need weather sealing. I have a 5D II and a 1D II, looking to sell one of them and buy either a 5D III or 1D III or IV. 

I have a job where i have to shoot outdoors in whatever weather, and my 5D II has not done well. One shoot, i was shooting under an umbrella and kept the cameras under my coat but the humidity was just too much i think, it was brutal. The camera worked amazingly but apparently water got in the camera body around the live view button (top left) and i was not able to use video mode. The screen was fine, it was just the live view button (and 1 more that i forgot) stopped working. At the time, i was also shooting with a 40D and that survived. 

The 5D II is not as weather sealed as the 7D. I am reading that the 5D III will have better weather sealing than the 7D and 5D II but not as good as the 1 series.

So if the weather sealing has greatly improved where i can shoot in a storm under an umbrella and don't have to worry about a few drops or humidity, i would get the 5D III but i am worried. For around the same price you can get the 1D IV which would have around the same image quality, but it looks like the high iso will be better on the 5D III.

If anyone has any suggestions, i would really appreciate it. My job requires 2 cameras being used at one time because i need both wide and reach. 

Tough decisions...


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd like to suggest that you may not need as much weather proofing as you think. As an option, you might be better off with a generic weather proofing bag (or underwater to 10 to 40 feed) you can stick any camera in. For anywhere from 50 to a few hundred dollars, you can have a reasonably weatherproof camera when you need it. Combine that with a second camera, and you have a backup if something happens.

Don't know if it will work for you, but just wanted to make sure your options are covered.

Good luck.


----------



## dkizzle (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is my situation and reasons why I am leaning over to 5d mark iii.

I currently have a 40d which I bought shortly after launch and wanted to upgrade to FF body. I am going on an amazing photography tour soon for 2 weeks and will capture a lot of amazing shots. I want to be able to print them at higher than 10mp that a 40d offers. My friend who is a pro suggested I should just get mark ii but I thought more about it and think I will go with mark iii instead. From my point $1300 difference between ($2200/$3500) is can be covered by breaking down the improvements into pieces and assigning value to them. 

1) Digic 5+ - From what I read its 17 times faster than Digic 4 and does better IQ, uses less power - should be worth $300 easily

2) HDR - I am fascinated with HDR photography but never done it with my 40d. Having it built into the camera makes it so much easier for me to do it. Saving time on post processing of HDR images is valuable to me. Time is money. You also get all the originals and can do manual post production if you want. $200 

3) AF improvements are well known and represent top of the line Canon technology - $500

4) Silent shooting mode - It can be handy at certain situations when you cant make any noise - $100

5) Optical viewfinder expanded to 100% - It would be marginally better to frame with - $50

6) Multiple Exposures Mode without post processing - $200

7) Comparative Playback - this is new and pretty cool - $100

There are many other things that justify the price. I read many different sites about this camera and definitely not one of the people who thinks this could've been a firmware upgrade for mark ii.


----------



## 5dmk.iii (Mar 13, 2012)

dkizzle said:


> Here is my situation and reasons why I am leaning over to 5d mark iii.
> 
> I currently have a 40d which I bought shortly after launch and wanted to upgrade to FF body. I am going on an amazing photography tour soon for 2 weeks and will capture a lot of amazing shots. I want to be able to print them at higher than 10mp that a 40d offers. My friend who is a pro suggested I should just get mark ii but I thought more about it and think I will go with mark iii instead. From my point $1300 difference between ($2200/$3500) is can be covered by breaking down the improvements into pieces and assigning value to them.
> 
> ...



Some learned members will tell you , "it doesnt work like that"... but I like the way you have assigned value to what you feel is worth to you... and I would *add* to it:

Bragging rights to owning a Mark iii = $100 ;D
2 stops better operation = $400 (Able to take usable images @ 25,600 ISO)
Little to no banding =$200
6fps = $100
Headphone jack $150
Ability to Take 7 AEB's (not just 3) $300
Able to use SD cards/ Eye-Fi $200
Touch wheel $50


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 13, 2012)

With those lens FF is a given.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

A used 1D MK III or 1D MK IV will be rugged, weather sealed, and not too far off the 5D MK III price, so that is another option.


----------



## iaind (Mar 14, 2012)

In the UK 1D4 Is £100 dearer than 5D3 + grip and has 2yr warranty.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

iaind said:


> In the UK 1D4 Is £100 dearer than 5D3 + grip and has 2yr warranty.



Used 1D4 are going for £2500 to £2800. It is a hard call between the 5DIII and the 1D4.


----------

